# Apple TV 4K & HomePods Mini : balance



## nemrod (30 Juin 2022)

Bonjour,

Nous avons offert deux HomePods Mini à notre Père, associés en stéréo à son Apple TV4K.

La TV n’est pas centrée donc le son ne l’est pas non plus, logique. Il n’est pas possible de déplacer la TV, c’est un achat en connaissance de cause, cependant j’ai vu dans les options d’accessibilité de l’Apple TV 4K quand la possibilité de modifier la balance, mais j’ai l’impression que ça ne marche pas bien.

Quelqu’un connait ? Merci !


----------



## Anthony (30 Juin 2022)

Si la télé ne peut pas être déplacée, pourquoi ne pas déplacer les HomePods ?


----------



## nemrod (30 Juin 2022)

Je n’aurais pas demandé de l’aide si je pouvais les déplacer


----------



## Anthony (30 Juin 2022)

nemrod a dit:


> Je n’aurais pas demandé de l’aide si je pouvais les déplacer



Tu serais surpris  La fonction d’équilibrage audio vise surtout à compenser un éventuel déséquilibre de l’audition, elle n’a qu’un effet limité sur le centrage de l’image stéréo. En tous cas beaucoup moins qu’en décalant un HomePod par exemple.


----------



## iBaby (1 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour. J’ai une difficulté à comprendre l’orientation de votre discussion, @Anthony et @nemrod . Selon nemrod la télévision n’est pas centrée, mais pourquoi le son ne pourrait pas l’être logiquement ? Si la télévision n’est pas centrée dans la pièce, Ok. Mais la disposition des HomePod dépend d’un autre référentiel que la seule pièce, c’est par rapport à la télévision, au moins. Car je suppose que le Père et sa compagnie éventuelle seront fixes (devant la TV), mais la disposition des HomePod mini va s’adapter aux humains, pas du tout à l’objet TV. Les HomePod mini, selon les capacités de l’ameublement de la pièce, vont se déplacer plus facilement car ils sont moins dépendants au câblage (juste une prise électrique). Les mini ont moins de capacités technologiques que les HomePod 1er du nom (2018). Mais en stéréo ils sont performants. Il y a la même installation chez ma Mère que celle que décrit @nemrod . Avec une disposition assez traditionnelle en audio. Triangle isocèle entre la TV et les HP (ceux-ci légèrement derrière les spectateurs). Mais rarement utilisés ensemble : séparation TV image/et HomePod musique.


----------



## Anthony (1 Juillet 2022)

iBaby a dit:


> Les HomePod mini, selon les capacités de l’ameublement de la pièce, vont se déplacer plus facilement car ils sont moins dépendants au câblage (juste une prise électrique).



D’où ma première question. 



iBaby a dit:


> Avec une disposition assez traditionnelle en audio. Triangle isocèle entre la TV et les HP (ceux-ci légèrement derrière les spectateurs). Mais rarement utilisés ensemble : séparation TV image/et HomePod musique.



S’il m’avait répondu qu’il peut facilement déplacer les HomePod, je lui aurais alors rappelé que précisément, la disposition symétrique que tu décris n’est pas une fatalité. Souvent, c’est même la pire. Il aurait alors pu jouer avec le placement des HomePods pour soit centrer l’image stéréo autour de la télé, soit ancrer l’image stéréo dans la pièce, en fonction du placement de la télé dans la pièce et par rapport à la position du spectateur. Même écarter un HomePod une vingtaine de centimètres d’un côté permet de sensiblement déplacer le centre de l’image stéréo.


----------



## nemrod (1 Juillet 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> Tu serais surpris  La fonction d’équilibrage audio vise surtout à compenser un éventuel déséquilibre de l’audition, elle n’a qu’un effet limité sur le centrage de l’image stéréo. En tous cas beaucoup moins qu’en décalant un HomePod par exemple.



Ok, merci


----------



## nemrod (1 Juillet 2022)

iBaby a dit:


> Bonjour. J’ai une difficulté à comprendre l’orientation de votre discussion, @Anthony et @nemrod . Selon nemrod la télévision n’est pas centrée, mais pourquoi le son ne pourrait pas l’être logiquement ? Si la télévision n’est pas centrée dans la pièce, Ok. Mais la disposition des HomePod dépend d’un autre référentiel que la seule pièce, c’est par rapport à la télévision, au moins. Car je suppose que le Père et sa compagnie éventuelle seront fixes (devant la TV), mais la disposition des HomePod mini va s’adapter aux humains, pas du tout à l’objet TV. Les HomePod mini, selon les capacités de l’ameublement de la pièce, vont se déplacer plus facilement car ils sont moins dépendants au câblage (juste une prise électrique). Les mini ont moins de capacités technologiques que les HomePod 1er du nom (2018). Mais en stéréo ils sont performants. Il y a la même installation chez ma Mère que celle que décrit @nemrod . Avec une disposition assez traditionnelle en audio. Triangle isocèle entre la TV et les HP (ceux-ci légèrement derrière les spectateurs). Mais rarement utilisés ensemble : séparation TV image/et HomePod musique.


C’est pourtant simple, la disposition de la pièce, donc de la TV, et l’endroit où l’on peut placer les HomePods par rapport à cette TV font que la TV n’est pas au centre de la scène sonore, donc le son n’est logiquement pas centré, par exemple lors d’un concert.


----------



## iBaby (1 Juillet 2022)

C’est peut-être simple, je comprends que ce que tu décris puisse exister. Mais je ne dirais pas du tout que c’est à la TV d’être au centre de la scène sonore. C’est le spectateur qui est dans ce rôle, si c’est son idéal.


----------



## Anthony (1 Juillet 2022)

iBaby a dit:


> je ne dirais pas du tout que c’est à la TV d’être au centre de la scène sonore


Tout de même, ce serait étrange d’avoir le son à un endroit et l’image à un autre… Mais encore une fois, que la télé soit au centre de l’image sonore ne veut pas nécessairement dire qu’elle est pile entre deux hautparleurs.


----------



## nemrod (1 Juillet 2022)

Faut arrêter la moquette , pour un concert et un film c’est obligatoire…


----------



## iBaby (1 Juillet 2022)

Je pense sincèrement que nous avons des idées et des expériences en audio qui sont sur une base commune, mais je m’exprime et comprends, en employant certains termes, différemment de vous. La spatialisation d’une chaîne audio ou d’un home cinéma avec des utilisateurs n’est peut-être pas ce qui se communique le plus facilement sur un forum non-spécialisé. Ces forums existent d’ailleurs, en français. Je renonce à approfondir cette discussion pour cette fois. J’ai la flemme de proposer un schéma et je ne verse pas dans la théorie.


----------



## nemrod (1 Juillet 2022)

Je suis quelqu’un de pragmatique adepte du rasoir rasoir d'Ockham là où tu écris, beaucoup, sans rapport avec le sujet, peut-être par plaisir de diverger  et je dis cela avec sympathie . @Anthony a répondu à ma question  

Pour le reste, je suis amateur de musique, possesseur d’un système High End, amateur de concerts, clients d’un auditorium depuis plus de 20 ans, donc sans concours de b..e stupide, si je voulais parler « son », j’irais sur un forum dédié.


----------



## iBaby (1 Juillet 2022)

nemrod a dit:


> tu écris, beaucoup, sans rapport avec le sujet, peut-être par plaisir de diverger


Inutile. Pas « sympathique » 
j’ai en plus évoqué ma « sincérité». Je ne demande pas un blanc-seing.
Ochkam et l’argument High end & Co. Rasoir, en effet.
Pour faire valoir mon droit de réponse. Salut.


----------



## nemrod (1 Juillet 2022)

Bon week-end


----------

